# Two Questions



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im trying to eject my Kindle from my computer so I can use it while it's plugged in. When I go to the driver to hit eject, I get an error message that says "usb mass storage device not working properly". Is there a way to fix this?

Im thinking this is the cause of my other problem - Im trying to send ebooks from mobipocket reader to the kindle, and it says its sending, but it doesnt work. Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, faiths13, welcome to Kindleboards!

It does sound as if your USB connection is at fault. You'll need to experiment a bit to see where exactly the problem is - try using a different cable and/or plug it into a different port. If that doesn't work, see if you can try it with another computer. Once you can isolate what's causing it you should be able to fix it. Hopefully it'll just be a case of changing the cable or port you're using.

One other thing - some USB cables are for charging only - they don't carry data. If you're using the cable that came with the Kindle you're OK, but if it's one of your own, be sure it is actually a data cable.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Mobipocket Reader does not support Kindle correctly.  Just drag and drop the files into the "documents" folder of the Kindle drive.


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> Mobipocket Reader does not support Kindle correctly. Just drag and drop the files into the "documents" folder of the Kindle drive.


i cant drag anything from the mobipocket. it opens up in a window that is for mobipocket - not a seperate file on its own. i tried dragging files out of it but it wont.


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> Hi, faiths13, welcome to Kindleboards!
> 
> It does sound as if your USB connection is at fault. You'll need to experiment a bit to see where exactly the problem is - try using a different cable and/or plug it into a different port. If that doesn't work, see if you can try it with another computer. Once you can isolate what's causing it you should be able to fix it. Hopefully it'll just be a case of changing the cable or port you're using.
> 
> ...


thanks : )

I will try to plug it into my kids computer to see how it works. I am using the cable that it came with.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You don't use Mobipocket Reader to drag and drop, just the file explorer (Windows Explorer, or whatever they call it in versions of Windows after XP, where you can look at the lists of files in the various folders).  If the book opens instead, you are clicking instead of dragging.


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> You don't use Mobipocket Reader to drag and drop, just the file explorer (Windows Explorer, or whatever they call it in versions of Windows after XP, where you can look at the lists of files in the various folders). If the book opens instead, you are clicking instead of dragging.


the book only opens in the mobi reader. im not sure how to get it to open outside of it. i just got the mobi reader last night and im not very familiar with it.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You seem to be clicking rather than dragging and dropping.  You don't want the book to open, just to be copied to the Kindle, from what you said in your original post.


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> You seem to be clicking rather than dragging and dropping. You don't want the book to open, just to be copied to the Kindle, from what you said in your original post.


If I click on an ebook, it gives me the option to send it to the kindle. there are some other options, but nothing helpful.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't click, just drag and drop. It sounds like you are right-clicking and looking at the menu.  It is the same way that you copy a file to another folder on the pc, you are just copying to another drive.  Make sure you drag it into the "documents" folder of the Kindle drive.


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> Don't click, just drag and drop. It sounds like you are right-clicking and looking at the menu. It is the same way that you copy a file to another folder on the pc, you are just copying to another drive. Make sure you drag it into the "documents" folder of the Kindle drive.


It doesnt drag. I already had tried that before posting here.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't see how it is possible not to be able to drag a file from Windows Explorer.  Maybe reboot your pc?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Faith, welcome to KindleBoards...

Let's back up a bit...did you get your Kindle to eject from your PC so that you can use it while it is plugged in?

Betsy


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> I don't see how it is possible not to be able to drag a file from Windows Explorer. Maybe reboot your pc?


I can only drag the mobi reader itself - which contains all the ebooks I have downloaded last night. I cannot take an ebook and drag it.


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi, Faith, welcome to KindleBoards...
> 
> Let's back up a bit...did you get your Kindle to eject from your PC so that you can use it while it is plugged in?
> 
> Betsy


no - i tried it on the other pc and it says the same thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Faith--

which Kindle do you have?  I'm assuming you're using a Windows PC.  What version of Windows are you using, if you know?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Instead of using the "safely remove USB hardware,' which I believe you are using, you want to eject the hardware.  In Windows XP, you go to My Computer, and right-click the item (the Kindle) and select "Eject."  (Be sure not to select "Format.")

It's something similar in Windows 7, but I don't have my netbook open right now.

Note that once you eject it,  you will not be able to copy files to the Kindle, but will have to reconnect it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If the Kindle is mounted so that you can see it when you look in "My Computer," right-click on the Kindle and select "Open."  This will open a window showing the contents of the Kindle.  Make sure you can see the "documents" folder on the Kindle.  Doubleclick on that to open the "documents" folder.

In Mobipocket, right-click on the book you want to copy to the Kindle.  Select "Open containing folder."  The folder with your Mobipocket books should open.  Click and hold down on the book you want to move, then drag it to the window open to the documents folder on the Kindle and "drop" it into the folder.

Note that you may or may not be able to open books that you saved through Mobipocket on your Kindle...it's been awhile since I used it...  The books that I had in Mobipocket from a past device wouldn't open.

Hope this helps, let me know.

Betsy


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Instead of using the "safely remove USB hardware,' which I believe you are using, you want to eject the hardware. In Windows XP, you go to My Computer, and right-click the item (the Kindle) and select "Eject." (Be sure not to select "Format.")
> 
> It's something similar in Windows 7, but I don't have my netbook open right now.
> 
> ...


I have the basic Kindle, I have Windows 7, that is the way I am doing it to eject it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If nothing else works, you can shut down your computer.  You will be able to remove the Kindle then.  Then, I would do a restart of your Kindle.  I've had problems with removing my K4 from the computer after using a PC program to try to access it; perhaps this is what is happening with you.

To restart, from the Home page, press the Menu button, choose Settings from the menu, press the Menu button again and "Restart."  

Betsy


----------



## faiths13 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was able to figure out how to get the mobi files int the kindle docs. thanks!! When I opened up the file for the ebook before, it said "images" so I didnt think it was the ebook. I moved it to the kindle docs and then looked on the kindle and it was there though. I didnt figure out the other problem though. i have been sick and in bed though, so i will have to tackle that one maybe tomorrow. thanks again!


----------

